# Newbie gets aiptasia for the first time, what happens next is shocking.



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry for the click bait post title, but I got your attention hahah

Anyways, 

I just found some aiptasia in my tank - presumably came in on an acan echinata which I added 3 weeks ago, but just appeared last night. 

The aiptasia seems to be residing in the dead skeleton of the acan, with about 2-3 heads from what i can see so far. My pistol shrimp actually buried the coral (well, he likes to bury all my sandbed coral) and I didn't notice the aiptasia until a few hours after digging it up out of the sand.

Knowing that I just noticed it last night, but could have been in the tank for 3 weeks... do i still have the upper hand if I grab some aiptasia x and throw in a couple peppermint shrimp for good measure? 

the tank is an 18g cube - i would love to add a copperbanded butterfly as they are my favourite fish but thats probably not a likely solution.

Would love to hear some thoughts and experiences on peppermint shrimp. I know there is a wealth of information online already, and i know the common methods for removal. Just trying to plan the best solution for my situation.

Thanks


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

arturo said:


> Sorry for the click bait post title, but I got your attention hahah
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> ...


I would start with aiptasia X. Peppermint shrimps are only effective if they don't get any other foods.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

You are still safe.
I agree with NOY with the use of aiptasia X product. I keep a bottle of the stuff around "just in case". Stuff works good to get rid of aiptasia. 

I saw a youtube of a someone thinking that he had new coral growing when in fact it was aiptasia. Within a short period of time (couple of days??) it was all gone with the aiptasia X product (or aiptasia rid product ). The key is to stay on top of it with repeated doses.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also inject vinegar, it also help if you do not have too many. I have a file fish on standby, who does a good job whenever it start to grow.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

If it's on the dead part of the coral, why not just clip it off and toss it?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I ended up going with a few peppermints. Aiptasia gone in a few hours thankfully. 

The reason I didn't clip the bone or use aiptasia was because I've heard people say it made it worse for them. 

Welp, glad that crisis was averted haha


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've tried burning them with a lighter. Seems to have worked so far.


----------

